# QP, mag



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello, a few months ago one or two of you were talking about a new magazine, i think it was called [QP ] does anybody take it, what's it like, is it worth getting, whats in it, ???. fred.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It has always puzzled me why there is not a greater range of watch magazines around. Look at classic cars for instance, there is a magazine to suit everybody's pocket or interest from Moris Minors (oh and Skodas probably Griff) to Maseratis. Watch magazines focus on the high end stuff. What I'd like to see is a magazine that mainly deals with the Â£100 to Â£1500 range. It would look at common and/or interesting movements in that kind of watch, with maybe a series of technical articles to introduce the less expert to the mechanics involved.

Maybe there is something like this out there - if so I've never seen it.

I suspect the reason is that there just wouldn't be the required advertising revenue. Pity...


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si

If you ring "Watches of Switzerland" they will put you on there mailing list for there in house magazine which is quite interesting.

All mega high end stuff but quite educational.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Skoda owners club was excellent, and so was their news mag.

Still wish I'd kept me Skoda Estelle!!!!!!

The ultimate would be driving up to Scotland in a Shoda Estelle convertable, with tartan scarf trailing in the wind behind me, with special leather clad steering wheel, leather bare knuckle driving gloves, set of EricP custom whips in the back for all them kinky scotch lasses, and newly adorned Dreadnought on wrist. Now.......that really would be driving up north with attitude!!!!!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

A truly horrific scenario...

You go ahead Griff, I'll look after your Dreadnought for you.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You're right Si........the tartan scarf would be horrific!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello Fred

Yes its worth taking if only because its the only British watch mag.

I used to take IWW but the British version got sucked into the American and it was filled with US type ads which I didn't really like.

QP is trying to be like the old British IWW.

Simon,

Regarding a magazine specialising in cheaper watches, a lot of low end stuff seems to have the same cases, movements etc. just a different dial.

Soon run out of stuff to write about.

You do get stuff about cheaper watches occasionally like the article on the 7S26 that Andy got from me. However as Seiko are a manufacture (make all their own movements) they are of perhaps more interest.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Si mentioned Morris Minors - so here's mine.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I subscribe to QP. It's quite good. They all have the downside of too many ads, but it has had less than IWW so far. I agree with Neil about the latter. I got my renewal note the other day. I'm ditching it after 6 years, mainly down to the sad effort it's turned into since it became purely US owned. QP looks to be a decent replacement. Give it a go Fred.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

So that's why you are called Traveller!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oil staines are a bugger to get off block paving aren't they.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice wheels Travellor.

Nearly as fun to drive as the old Skoda Estelle!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello, thanks for all the replys, i think i will give it a try.

Traveller, nice wood'y. done many miles in the old Moggy's, happy day's.

cheers, fred.


----------

